# BTEA after getting statutory redundancy



## qingdao (19 Mar 2009)

Hi,

I'm due to be made redundant during the summer and am considering going back to college to do a HDip (not in education). I've read the studentfinances website and i seems that , as I've been made redundant I do not have to be on JB/JA for 12 months before qualifying.

I rang up the SW and asked what postgraduate courses were covered- they said they only supported Primary school teaching and HDips in Education. Other sources say all Hdips are covered. Can anyone claify what is the case?

Thanks


----------



## milic (19 Mar 2009)

You can avail of BTEA for any postgrad course leading to a Higher Diploma, as long as you do not already hold a postgrad qualification in any area.


----------



## Welfarite (20 Mar 2009)

milic said:


> You can avail of BTEA for any postgrad course leading to a Higher Diploma, as long as you do not already hold a postgrad qualification in any area.


 

I'm afraid not. This from www.welfare.ie:

"From 1 January 2003, the postgraduate option of the Back To Education Allowance is payable only to persons who wish to pursue a postgraduate course of study that leads to a Higher Diploma (H-Dip) qualification or to persons in pursuit of a Graduate Diploma in Education (Primary Teaching). Other types of postgratuate qualifications are not recognised for BTEA purposes."


----------



## qingdao (20 Mar 2009)

Hi,

There are lots of HDip which are not in education e.g. HDips in IT, Applied sciences etc. Do none of these qualify? Is it only the Hdip in Education that is covered?

What you quoted does not specifically state 'Higher Diploma in Education"


----------



## milic (20 Mar 2009)

I must say, gingdao, that my reading of Social Welfare guidelines was the same as yours. If it is the intention of Social Welfare to restrict postgrad courses for BTEA to Higher Dip. in Education and Graduate Dip, in Education they should make this clearer in their guidelines


----------



## Ger (22 Mar 2009)

I rang social welfare information only recenty on this matter and they told me that I could do ANY hdip course or the PDGE.


----------



## Welfarite (24 Mar 2009)

qingdao said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are lots of HDip which are not in education e.g. HDips in IT, Applied sciences etc. Do none of these qualify? Is it only the Hdip in Education that is covered?
> 
> What you quoted does not specifically state 'Higher Diploma in Education"


 

Perhaps it is not clear. Maybe it should read: 'From 1 January 2003, the postgraduate option of the Back To Education Allowance is payable only to persons who wish to pursue a postgraduate course of study that leads to a Higher Diploma (H-Dip) qualification *in Education* or to persons in pursuit of a Graduate Diploma *in Education* (Primary Teaching). Other types of postgratuate qualifications are not recognised for BTEA purposes." My understanding (and experience is) that only HDip in Educ. is allowed."


----------



## qingdao (25 Mar 2009)

Hi,

I rang them again today and they said that any HDip leading to a HETAC qualification was eligible....even outside the HDip in education.

so still a bit confused ...


----------



## Welfarite (26 Mar 2009)

This may be the reason why we're all a bit confused on this (I've highlighted the pertinent statement). 

'If you already have an undergraduate third-level qualification, (i.e., you already have a degree) your application for a Back to Education Allowance while pursuing post-graduate education will only be considered if you are doing certain courses.* There have been much changes in this area in the past few months.* You should get in touch directly with the Back to Education Allowance Section at the Department of Social and Family Affairs to check the current position. As with other education courses, your Back to Education Allowance is not payable during the summer months.'

Then I found this in the 'operating guidelines for the scheme (My highlights again):

'From 1 January 2003, the postgraduate option of the Back To Education Allowance is payable only to persons who wish to pursue a postgraduate course of study that leads to a Higher Diploma (H-Dip) qualification or to persons in pursuit of a Graduate Diploma in Education (Primary Teaching). *Other types of postgratuate qualifications are not recognised for BTEA purposes. *Under no circumstances will the BTEA be awarded to a person who already holds a postgraduate qualification.'

Best ring the central section I'd say as individual local offices may not be up to speed on it, given their preoccupence with trying to clear JB/JA claims adn the fact that it's between academic years at the mo.


----------

